# Halloween Scavenger Hunt Packet and Halloween Costume Bingo just added!



## Scavenger Hunt Guru

Scavenger Hunt Guru is pleased to announce the addition of some fun Halloween printables - just in time for your spooky festivities.

Check out our new "Halloween Scavenger Hunt Packet" and our "Halloween Costume Bingo" game - 
right at the top of our Printable Scavenger Hunt Packets. 










These Halloween party games are sure to spice up your trick-or-treating adventures.

Have a safe and happy Halloween!

As always - Happy Hunting!
The Guru


----------

